

Ask YC:  What live chat solutions do you use? - markm

.
======
eo3x0
I don't use one but here's my buddy's company
<http://24im.com/features/livechat>

------
sfamiliar
to include in a website, jsjac is pretty nice.
(<http://blog.jwchat.org/jsjac/>) it can be used to replace nearly all of your
messaging functionality -- short messages, group messages, and live chat. it's
reasonably easy to configure and install, and requires a jabber server running
somewhere.

------
run4yourlives
I'd imagine Campfire is popular.

------
ryanmahoski
irc

